# járni vs menni



## Setwale_Charm

As far as I know, both means "to go". What is the difference between them?

Thank you.


----------



## cajzl

The difference is the same like in the Slavic languages:

menni - jíti, jeti, идти, ехать
járni - choditi, jezditi, ходить, ездить


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks. So is that a rule that Hungarian generally has different words for "perfective" verbs and their imperfective forms?


----------



## cajzl

It is not such case. Both идти and ходить are imperfective. ходить is rather frequentative.

Nem akarok iskolába menni!  _(ja nechoču idti v školu)_
Nem akarok iskolába járni!  _(ja nechoču chodit' v školu)_


----------

